

NoSQL Needs Standards - mindcrime
http://www.dzone.com/links/infoworld_nosql_needs_standards.html

======
mindcrime
I think Andy has a point there, but it is interesting to note that the whole
"NoSQL" thing is really a misnomer in a sense... SQL is a pretty reasonable
standardized query language... the bits of "normal databases" that the NoSQL
guys seem to really care about having gotten rid of are schemas, referential
integrity and (some) transactions.

This "movement" (if it deserves such an appellation) should probably be called
"NoRDBMS", or "NoACID" instead.

------
mindcrime
Obligatory: <http://browsertoolkit.com/fault-tolerance.png>

